# Y Reg Nissan Almera 1.5 Misfiring Help!



## kjb (29 Aug 2008)

We have a Y reg Nissan Almera that is misfiring between around 1500 to 3000 revs and then the problem is not noticeable apart from a flickering rev needle. A short time ago the problem was much worse and we had the fault diagnosed. We were told it was the Crank sensor, this was replaced and the fault on the EMU was cleared, however it is still misfiring as detailed above. We know it could be the timing chain however the garage think it might be an electrical fault, although no diagnosis as to the problem has come. Any ideas??


----------



## Caveat (29 Aug 2008)

I believe crankshaft sensor can be a problem with these. Not aware of any other problems specific to the Almera that may result in this.  Take it you have checked the usual (plugs/leads/coil/other sensors) ?

Check www.honestjohn.co.uk & www.usedcarexpert.co.uk 

By the way, what year is "Y reg." ?

(This is an Irish site BTW)


----------



## D1983 (29 Aug 2008)

O Oh

Sounds like a timing chain,the protusion of the chain tensioner needs to be measured,its something like 10mm,i will check.


----------



## D1983 (29 Aug 2008)

Remove the rocker cover and measure the timing chain tensioner’s protrusion.  If it’s over 10mm, then the chain’s stretch is outside of the cam sensor’s synchronicity tolerance range and that’s what’s causing the problem.

If you do this it will decide whether this is your problem or not.The book time for a timing chain replacement on one is around seven hours so your in for a nice bill if it is.


----------



## DavyJones (29 Aug 2008)

Caveat said:


> By the way, what year is "Y reg." ?
> 
> (This is an Irish site BTW)




2000 - 2001, I think.


----------



## kjb (30 Aug 2008)

Many thanks all, will check the timing chain. Sorry us Brits assume things wrongly sometimes, thinking you all will know that Y reg is 2000/2001. Not quite sure which, it is the wife's car and sent her to work for a living today.


----------



## mathepac (30 Aug 2008)

kjb said:


> ... it is the wife's car and sent her to work for a living today.


Have all the spanners laid out neatly for her when she gets home.


----------

